# 2008 tucoma (frame duribility)



## EHPTUCOMA (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking for some advice. I've been looking at the Blizzard 680Lt to put on my 2008 tucoma, access cab. 4 cyl, 5 speed. 
concerned about the duribility of the frame. I see most guys go with the composite plows. Does anyone know if the frames can take the abuse of a steel plow?


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I've got the exact same truck except its an 06. I doubt the frame is any different on them.

I have a meyer drive pro 6'8" plow on it--- second year this year. I beat the crap out of it in general and can say it holds up very well. I believe the plow weighs around 350 lbs. I was surprised to see that I can run withoput any ballast at all--the fisher plow I had on the last tacoma was about 500lbs and I had to use at least 300lbs of ballast to get close to the same performance as no ballast with the meyer. I don't know how that compares to the blizzard though.

I can say that I haven't bent anything to date, the truck drives straight, and there's no noticeable tire wear. In addition, in the last ice storm, a mini van whacked me in the rear pretty hard---seemed to hit the tow reciver square on. He punched out the front of his van but no damage at all to the tacoma.

I chose the meyer over the homesteader for a lot of good reasons--including the undersized frame, small angle pistons, rubber bands instead of springs, general look of the hydraulic reservoir, and of course, plastic moldboard. I didn't have a chance to look at the blizzards until after I got the meyer, but they seem stronger built than most. I would check the weight though--especially for ballast. Looking at the frame it seems heavier than the meyer so ballast might be needed.

I don't personally like the plastic plows, however, there are a lot of them out there so they must be OK.

Among other things I have several long drives and a very uneven gravel lot to do. The truck and plow get a workout and considering the last storm was 7+ solid wet inches, it did a great job. I'm not a meyer fan overall, but have to admit it earned its money in the last storm. I'm happy with the combination but had fishers all my life and the meyer is definetely a lighter duty plow. The blizzards look very robust.

Regarding the truck itself, not a problem to date (guess I should shut up before jinxing it) and as I said, I'm not babying it at all. Frankly the frame is the last thing I'm worried about. I'm more concerned with blowing out a clutch or tranny troubles than a frame issue. Also, I do find that even without the plow on, the anti lock brakes will kick in when there's a slippery rain/slight ice storm. They're touchy. This situation doesn't improve by putting the plow on. It's likely a heavier plow will aggravate this even more.

One other thing... the meyer plow sits low enough that I can actually use the standard truck lights instead of the plow lights. Meyer has a switch to turn the plow lights on or off which I find to be a good deal.


----------



## EHPTUCOMA (Dec 16, 2009)

Kramer:

Couple of additonal questions, Do you have Timbrens on you Tocoma to help with the load?

The Blizzard weighs 355lbs. thats not including the frame. The manf. says I will need approx. 600lbs of ballest? 
Sounds like a alot of weight 

I am glad to hear the frame holds up. As far as the trans. I plan of plowing on 4L. 

Thank you



I will check out the Meyer, thank you for help.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Its spelled Tacoma...


----------



## EHPTUCOMA (Dec 16, 2009)

I did go with the Meyer Pro. 
It was a good choice. I plowed this winter with it and had no problems at all.
Matter of fact, I plowed in 4 Low most of the time and the truck plowed effortlessly. The last storm we had here in the east dumped 10" of wet snow. 
I run with 400lbs of ballast 
Thanks for the advice.


----------

